# Name Placement with L/Chest Logo



## shoedad (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a baseball shirt with the team logo on Left Chest. I am being asked to place a name on the right chest. Should it be aligned with the left chest logo at the bottom, top, middle or where should the name be placed?

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we try to center them. in the end though, it is whatever looks good. when in doubt, do a sewout and place it on the shirt to figure it out.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I had success with this Embroiderer's Buddy: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I usually center it, but it really depends on the left chest design. Whatever makes everything looks balanced is best.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

I do lot of digitizing of chest designs, it will center


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I always center left and right chest designs with each other. Theoretically all designs work on center points.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

When placing names on a shirt I always measure over from the center of the shirt, and down from the collar to get my placement , different shirts have different measurements, I did have a link to some documents however I have taken those links down.


----------



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

digitizewedo said:


> Hi I have some placement guidelines on my website , please check out this link
> We have documents like Digitizing, text, placement fabrics etc.
> 
> Embroidery Network
> ...


Awesome, thanks - your placement guides will come in handy


----------

